# Playstation Video APP Frage



## PcGamer512 (7. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ich nerve nicht wieder ^^.

Ich wollte mir für den Urlaub gerne einen Film auf mein Handy ziehen über die PS Video App.
Die Letzte und wichtigste Frage wäre dann, kann man die Filme, wenn man sie Heruntergeladen hat ohne Internet gucken oder braucht man das dazu, weil dort etwas wegen Stream steht?
Weil mit Mobilfunk wäre das sehr teuer.

Vielen Dank euch.


----------

